# Autumn Colors Quilt Block Swap sign up.



## AngieM2

This is the official thread for the "Autumn Colors - 12" Block Quilt Swap". 

Deadline to sign up will be until: midnight - August 15, 2016.

Mailing date will October 1, 2016 

The size of the blocks should be 12.5" inches square, so when sewn together they make a 12" inch block. 



Pattern & Fabric: Cotton or no less than 50/50 cotton-poly of your choice of any combinations of fall colors (rust, harvest gold, hunter green, browns for example).

Colors: Of your choice. 

Wash the fabrics and iron before using the fabric. Gets the sizing chemicals out and pre shrinks it so it will be consistent when later made and washed with the other swap blocks.

Be sure to label each block with your screen name, so we know who made each block. A good tip is to 'baste' them on with a long stitch so it's easy to take out but will travel well in envelopes. Straight pins are not good. Tape comes off too easy. Safety pins are another option, but do add a lot of bulk.

You will be making 1 blocks for each person who signs up + one extra for the hostess. (If under 5 sign up, it will be two blocks so we have a few to swap).

The hostess for this swap will be TO BE DETERMINED and she will be contacting each person who signs up, via PM, to give her contact information. You will, in turn, PM her with your contact information to include your full name, mailing address, phone number and email address.

Also when mailing, be sure you enclose a self-addressed mailer and be sure you have attached enough postage for the return of your package. It's important to not forget this step and don't send the hostess funds to provide your postage. You must attach your own postage! The hostess should be able to just sort, stuff and mail. 

You no longer have to mail via priority nor include delivery confirmation.

Problems: - we all understand that things happen; however, remember you are making a commitment not to a quilt, but rather to your fellow members. If an emergency does arise, please let Angie or HOSTESS know ASAP. We may be able to work with you in severe situations. 

The swap is open to all members.

If you have not participated in a previous swap, please be sure and read all the FAQ about swaps that are posted at the top of this forum.

Have a great time with this one!!


----------



## Beltane

Yes!! I'm in!


----------



## Belfrybat

I won't be participating, but you might want to change the "brights, batik, and black" to autumn colours on your description. I have a feeling that is a left-over from a past swap. 
Have fun, and I'll be interested in seeing your progress.


----------



## AngieM2

I will change if I can when I get back to laptop. It is a leftover from a previous swap starting and colors.


----------



## COSunflower

Count me in Angie!!!!!!!! Thank you!!!!!!!


----------



## maxine

Yes I'm in... I'll be doing a block.. love the thought of Autumn colors,,


----------



## AngieM2

Oh wonderful. That makes at least 3 if us. Maybe some one else will want to give it a try. We can help you out if you are a beginner.


----------



## COSunflower

I think Digapony was interested in a block swap awhile back. Can you pm her Angie?


----------



## AngieM2

I'll try to reach her.


----------



## Gretchen Ann

I know I said I would be interested, but now August has arrived and I'm overwhelmed with the garden and a new grandson should be arriving within the next week, he's already overdue.

So I'm sorry, but I'm not going to participate but I'll follow along.

Have fun!


----------



## AngieM2

GretchenAnn, you're having a case of "Life Happens" as we have said in other swaps. And congratulations on the upcoming grandson. May he and Momma have a not bad labor and delivery.

If we can get this started, there will be others swaps you can jump in on.


----------



## frogmammy

Ok, I'll give it a try! I'm not really GOOD, but I enjoy it!

Mon


----------



## cc

Ok, I know it has been forever since I've been around but a quilt block swap, can't resist!!! Add me to the list.


----------



## HorseMom

You really have to tempt me with fall colors!!! I was hostess to the last fall color swap. It was beautiful!


----------



## AngieM2

Wish you would join in Heidi. And welcome to CC and frogmammy, glad your joining us.


----------



## rjayne

You can add me to the list. I have missed doing these. I have hosted and participated in several of these and am amazed how everyone comes up with such great ideas and everything fits together so well. It's a great way for beginners to learn. Fall colors are my favorite


----------



## AngieM2

Great to see you signing up, rjayne.


----------



## COSunflower

How many do we have now for sure??? 6 or 7???


----------



## AngieM2

I am seeing these members signed up as of now.

1. Beltane

2. COSunflower

3. Maxine

4. Gretchen Ann

5. frogmammy

6. CC

7. rjayne

8. AngieM2

So 8 for sure. 
HorseMom/Heidi how about it. If you join we will have 10 (9 and hostess block).

But we will have at least 8 regular blocks and one for hostess.


----------



## AngieM2

Who wants to see the blocks first and be the hostess? 

I stay fairly busy and would love for someone else to have a chance. It's not a lot of hard work, but is fun to see and make comments of hints to the rest of us as they come to you.


----------



## AngieM2

A mailing tip I learned. I've been mailing a lot of t-shirts for someone to earn a little more money. When checking with the PO clerks, the t-shirts were not ridged, but did fit the parcel post measurements. These are similar to quilt block swaps.

To do a first class parcel is about $3.40 as opposed to Priority mail at $6.40. And with the first class parcel post there is a tracking number. Most have been a 3-4 day delivery, and priority is a 2-3 day delivery (in general).

So, to save money, First Class Parcel post in a bought tyvek or plastic envelope works well and cuts the postage in half.


----------



## rjayne

AngieM2 said:


> Who wants to see the blocks first and be the hostess?
> 
> I stay fairly busy and would love for someone else to have a chance. It's not a lot of hard work, but is fun to see and make comments of hints to the rest of us as they come to you.



I would have the time and be willing.


----------



## HorseMom

I would love to but I just don't know how I would. I'm working 7 days a week, 2 or 3 12 hour shifts a week. I don't have time for normal day to day life &#128542;


----------



## AngieM2

Thanks for considering, but your life does seem to be very full right now. Do drop by when you get a chance and chat with us.


And ladies, we've had one offer to hostess. If anyone else wants to do it, please pm me and I'll toss a coin. Or pull a name out of the hat.


----------



## COSunflower

Angie  
Sent you a PM.  Kim


----------



## Karen

I'm also having one of those "life happens" moments and will not be able to join, but I'm so glad to see our tradition continuing. I'll also be cheering from the sidelines. :goodjob:


----------



## AngieM2

Karen, great to see you popping in to be a cheerleader with Heidi.


----------



## AngieM2

OFFICAL MEMBERS OF THIS SWAP. 


1. Beltane

2. COSunflower

3. Maxine

4. Gretchen Ann

5. frogmammy

6. CC

7. rjayne

8. AngieM2

So, we can figure on 8 regular blocks and one same or special for the hostess, for a total of 9 blocks.

Hostess will be known by end of day today or early tomorrow. BUT, you can start picking your fabrics and designs.

Remember that Quilter's Cache is one of the best places I know of to find easy to difficult blocks to do. Give them a look if your brain is not coming up with something by itself.


----------



## rjayne

Welcome everyone. 8 is a nice number to have. 

Let the quilting begin


----------



## maxine

I would be happy to be the Hostess,, if no one else wants to do it..


----------



## AngieM2

Thank you for the offer maxine.

I have a hostess, just need to get home to write longer post. Thank you for the offer. Hopefully we'll be doing more of these again.


----------



## maxine

Not a problem Angie.. glad to share the "Hostess Fun",, looking forward to seeing who it is.. Hello to Karen too,, so happy we are getting this going again..


----------



## Beltane

Whoops! Sorry everyone - but I'm going to have to sit this one out. I misread the type of swap - I was thinking fabric blocks not quilt blocks. As much as I would love to participate, I know I just won't be able to commit the time required. My apologies - I hope someone can jump in to take my place.


----------



## AngieM2

Beltane, sure hope you keep popping in and seeing what's happening and having fun with us via conversation even if not doing the blocks. We all understand time being eaten by that big time eating dragon.


----------



## AngieM2

AngieM2 said:


> I am seeing these members signed up as of now.
> 
> Out. Beltane (has to sit this one out)
> 
> 1. COSunflower (Hostess)
> 
> 2. Maxine
> 
> 3. Gretchen Ann
> 
> 4. frogmammy
> 
> 5. CC
> 
> 6. rjayne
> 
> 7. AngieM2
> 
> So 8 for sure.


.

So 7 regular blocks and 1 for hostess!

Hostess will be COSunflower. She'll contact us with her information and be sure to give her your information and a secondary contact will be good also. Things happen, so good to be able to make sure our friends are doing okay.


----------



## maxine

Hurray CoSunflower !!!! Let the games begin !! WooHoo !!


----------



## maxine

Angie I was just re-reading your post about the mailing costs.. Thank You so much for researching this for us.. the less postage will be a big help,,


----------



## AngieM2

I did that mailing with a package to a friend and it got there today when should have been there tomorrow, and it saved $3 on that one way. I think this will make the swaps more affordable to more ladies. The Priority envelopes are now starting at $6.45 and I can do the same for $3.00 - $3.40 or so. 

I know I have to watch pennies, so I was glad to learn this. And even having tracking numbers makes it wonderful!


----------



## COSunflower

Hello Everyone!!!
I am SO excited to be your hostess!  I will be PMing each of you that are participating in this present swap with my address and email etc. Please then give me YOU info so I can keep track of everyone and their beautiful Fall quilt squares!!!! I still have my chicken square that we did a couple (?) years ago and didn't get anything done with so I'm thinking about combining our Fall squares with my Chicken squares.....Anyone else still have theirs? I'm retired now so can sew to my heart's content and am currently redoing my sewing room with my granddaughter's help. I'm anxious to get my Fall squares started! Let's go girls!!!!!!  Kim aka COSunflower


----------



## COSunflower

OK  I think that I have sent everyone participating in the swap a PM. If I have accidently missed you - please let me know ASAP!!! Kim aka COSunflower


----------



## rjayne

COSunflower, I got your PM
I have picked a pattern and found some fabric. Tomorrow I will make a sample block to see if I like it. 
How is everyone else doing?


----------



## AngieM2

I'm considering patterns still.


----------



## Gretchen Ann

I haven't had time for several days to check in here. I see my name has been added to the list. I will NOT be participating. Sorry, August is just too busy. 

You all have fun! I'll cheer you on from the sidelines. :bouncy::goodjob:


----------



## AngieM2

Thanks for the confirmation of status Gretchen Ann. Sorry I added you in error.


----------



## COSunflower

So now it looks like 6 blocks and 1 for hostess...did I get that right Angie? Sure sorry to see that Gretchen Ann can't join in but I know how busy Aug. and Sept. can be!!!! I am planning my block style also and think I have it figured out.  We are supposed to keep it a secret Angie? Have to get all of my Fall fabric together now and get it all washed up and ready to cut. We've been redoing and repainting the sewing room but luckily I kept my Fall fabric aside, planning on getting busy on Fall projects as soon as it all was put back together!


----------



## HorseMom

Beltane said:


> Whoops! Sorry everyone - but I'm going to have to sit this one out. I misread the type of swap - I was thinking fabric blocks not quilt blocks. As much as I would love to participate, I know I just won't be able to commit the time required. My apologies - I hope someone can jump in to take my place.


Awe Beltane sorry to see you are not joining &#128542; Even a 4 patch would have been acceptable! I was actually sneaking back to see if the sign up had passed cause I was trying to talk meself into doing a 4 patch!
Heidi


----------



## AngieM2

Heidi, if you can find the time, we can find the space. 


And Kim, most of the time, we've kept blocks secret, other times we've shown a fabric or two or three to see if others thought they matched. Even if photos of them are shown here, they will feel and look a bit different in real life. So it can be done.


----------



## COSunflower

Heidi, PLEASE join us!!!! We love 4 patches too!!!!  It's the colors, fabric patterns and love that make a quilt block beautiful - not so much the pattern! Sometimes the most simple are the prettiest!!!

Thank you Angie! Girls - I guess we CAN give hints!!!!  That makes it even MORE exciting! I'm going to have to have my granddaughter teach me how to post photos - I've always had HER do it for me. LOL!  An old dog NEEDS to learn a new trick!

Here's the line-up SO FAR.....If anyone else wants to join us - feel free to hop on in!!!

1. Me - COSunflower
2. Maxine
3. Frogmammy
4. cc
5. rjayne
6. AngieM2


----------



## HorseMom

Oh it is very tempting! But I found a cool pattern I want to try, lol.


----------



## maxine

Hello to HorseMom.. glad to have you with us.. 

CoSunflower I DO still have my chicken blocks.. they were so fun and I like your idea of combining them with these new blocks,, 

I'm going to my sewing trailer to get started today,, I really needed this Swap to jump start me into action sewing again.. 

Looking forward to hearing from everyone..


----------



## maxine

CoSunflower I received your pm,, I did respond, but it looks like it was sent twice.!!. gracious.. sorry,, Have been having trouble with this site this morning,, but atleast you will have my info,, now on to sewing,,


----------



## COSunflower

Horsemom - have you decided to join us? If so , PM me with your address, ph. # and email. I will send you mine back and add you to the list. 

I've decided on my pattern! I'm not sure what it is called - it is one that I pinned on my Pinterest board. Is anyone else here on Pinterest? It might be fun to look at each other's Pinterest Quilting boards!!!! 

Thank you Maxine for your info!!! I PM'd you back. I used to have a sewing trailer also! I think this swap will get a bunch of us going again.  Kim


----------



## rjayne

Have my sample block made and I am happy with it so will start working on the rest tonight. I'm still considering the hostess block but that will come. 

COSunflower what is your Pinterest name? I wouldn't mind looking a someone else's quilting ideas. My user name is Raymie E


----------



## AngieM2

I get a block of the day from a paper piecing site. And today's was a tree. I'm thinking along those lines. I have to see how big the block is when finished. I have some leaf material around here in fall tree oranges and such, then may scrounge up something to fit the background or , OH NO!, may have to buy some.


----------



## COSunflower

Raymie, my Pinterest name is just my name: Kim Tittle but I think their may be more than one person with my name if I remember so mine is one with crochet, quilts, tortoise, canning, food prep etc. I think I have one that says Kid Ideas, Cooking with Veggies, Healthy Foods..... Hope you can find it!!! I will look for you and then send you something and that should direct you to my boards.


----------



## maxine

Angie I like your idea of a tree,, I have been thinking along that line too,, then I went to Quilters Cache to look at patterns.. have found two I like but they are not trees,!!, so now really not sure what I am doing.. maybe I'll look at my fabric to see what I have.. that might be easier to decide that way,, at any rate,, it's fun just to be thinking about sewing !!


----------



## AngieM2

this is what the tree looks like.


----------



## rjayne

COSunflower I found you. You are the only one with quilting on the boards. 

AngieM2 I like that block. It will be great with the fall theme.


----------



## HorseMom

My phone is in the process of self destructing and dying which is why I haven't been around. I might be crazy, but if y'all are willing to make an extra block, is like to play.


----------



## COSunflower

OK Horsemom! You are on "the list"! 

So far these are the quilt block swap participants....

1. AngieM2
2. rjayne
3. frogmammy
4. cc
5. COSunflower
6. Maxine
7. Horsemom

So 7 blocks and a special one for the Hostess - 8 blocks total.

I haven't missed anyone have I????


----------



## AngieM2

Hot dawg! Horsemom is in the group. This is great.


----------



## cc

Everyone seems to be busy deciding on blocks and fabric and even getting started but I'm just dragging around! Got to get myself in gear!!!!! I promise I'll get going soon as I finish the Raggedy Andy doll I'm making (one of a pair for grand daughter #7). She is getting a pair of 15" ones and her big sister will get a pair of 25" ones. I'll post pictures when I get them finished, even if it is Christmas Eve......


----------



## COSunflower

Yes! Be sure and post photos cc!!! I have a Raggedy pattern for MY granddaughters but haven't made it yet. Too many irons in the fire right now.  Got my sewing table and shelves made in the sewing room that I'm redoing and washing up my Fall fabrics tomorrow. I'm anxious to get started!!!!


----------



## Karen

I knew Heidi couldn't resist...LOL! So glad she joined. She always has a nice block. I sure wish I could do this one but I'm looking forward to seeing what you all whip up. I love fall colors! I'll still be cheering from the sidelines.


----------



## cc

Here are a couple of pictures of the first pair of dolls, they are the small (15") ones. Also posted one with my "helper"!!!!


----------



## COSunflower

OMGosh cc!!! How cute! I might have to make this one of my Christmas projects.  Did you paint the face on? Was it hard to do the hair? The hair is what worries me most. Rug yarn? Your cat looks like my old cat "Iris". I found her amongst crates outside of a Safeway store when visiting in Idaho. Didn't even have eyes open yet. Brought her home with me 3 days later and took her to the vet as her hair was falling out. He said that she was so dehydrated and malnutritioned that if I wouldn't have found her and fed her water and milk by eye dropper she would probably have been dead by then. Anyway, a good life gave her 17 years before I had to have her put down.


----------



## rjayne

How is everyone doing?
I have had a good weekend. 7 regular and one hostess block done. 
I just need to label them and package them up to mail. Hopefully will get to the post office in the next week.


----------



## COSunflower

Wow Raymie!!! You are quick!!! My granddaughter and I are still working in the sewing room. Have 1/2 of it to finish this week. She heads back to school on the 6th of Sept. so then I can begin my sewing with no interruptions.  Pattern selected, fabric washed and all ready to go otherwise.


----------



## maxine

rjayne Awesome job getting them all done so early!!! 

I am going to have to "snap too" and get busy sewing too,, found out we are leaving on a trip across the US to Savanah GA the end of Sept !! Holy Macaroni,, I will need to get my blocks sewn and sent before then,, whew,, always an adventure around the corner..


----------



## AngieM2

Love seeing what everyone is doing. I basically got off the internet and sewed as much as I could this weekend. And since CC showed her beautiful rag dolls, I'll show you the Folkloric outfit I made my American Girl doll. I took her out to my favorite place in Prospect TN, for some decent photos.



















And this is from the night before. I love this photo as it appears that she is dancing. I could not get it right when I had her on the rock wall.


----------



## rjayne

I love seeing what others are doing as well. Beautiful dress and rag dolls!
I am just glad I had a quiet weekend and only 8 blocks to do. I feel good about getting them off my list of things to do. Now I just have to wait to see everyone else's.


----------



## cc

Looks like Angie and I need to quit playing with our dolls and get busy on blocks!! Haven't done a thing about my blocks but I remember I have some perfect material SOMEWHERE! Between getting married, selling the farm and moving to a new house I can't seem to find anything.


----------



## COSunflower

Angie - your American Girl doll is beautiful!!!! That dress looks like the dress one of my granddaughters got in Mexico when she was 4 or 5 years old, but hers was red. I love it!!!! We have talent sewers on this forum!!!!


----------



## maxine

Angie Gorgeous work !! 

I did start looking thru my Fall Fabric.. I really love all the colors of Fall,, now to decide what I am going to sew and get on it..


----------



## cc

OK, finally got fabric and pattern picked out and even got the fabrics washed and ironed!!!! Now to get going and cut everything and start sewing. At least I've got started, (well, sort of).....


----------



## maxine

Got started on sewing my blocks.. My Husband came out to my sewing room yesterday, picked out a Red fabric that I had not considered & never thought would work,,.. I sewed a trial block and WOW that red worked perfectly..!!!!! will try to get the 7 done today and think about a Hostess Block,, I have one in mind,, I've been thinking about a block for me with some cute scarecrow fabric,, will give it a try to see how it turns out.. is just a sort of made up block pattern,, )


----------



## HorseMom

I probably should have shopped my stash first , but I went fabric shopping today to use my Joanna coupons. Couldn't find what I was picturing and I am not real thrilled with what I got. Will check my stash later. Wish I had money to head down to Berlin to the quilt shop down there. I need to get my butt in gear!


----------



## cc

I FINISHED!!!!!!!! Labels are printed and ready to be sewn on and hopefully will get them in the mail this week.........


----------



## frogmammy

What's this about labels? I bought some, think they're too big....

Mon


----------



## cc

frogmammy said:


> What's this about labels? I bought some, think they're too big....
> 
> Mon


I just print mine out on plain paper then stitch with a basting stitch to block. Doesn't leave any residue and is easy to remove.


----------



## cc

Tracking # 9500 1132 5741 6251 0200 48. Should be at CO Sunflower's by Saturday. For both ways postage the total was $6.80. Padded envelopes cost $1.00 at the Dollar Tree.


----------



## frogmammy

Ok, thanks! I bought some small (1 inch, not THAT small!) material labels that was was just going to fasten to the blocks with a stitch, maybe 2. Glad I was headed in the right direction with that!

Mon


----------



## HorseMom

I'M ON VACATION!!! I've been working so much this is much needed. Hoping to get a lot of cleaning/organizing/down sizing/unpacking/Sewing done! But it's also fair week starting Saturday &#128533;


----------



## COSunflower

OK cc!!!! Wrote down your tracking number - THANK YOU!!! I will let you know when they arrive.  We've got our sewing room done enough that I can now set up my machine. YAY!!!!! I'm so excited to start on MY blocks!!!!!


----------



## COSunflower

Horsemom - HAPPY VACATION!!!! Do your sewing FIRST  Boy I know how busy fair week can be!!! Do you have kids entering? One of my older granddaughters has always done sheep at the fair - it is NON-STOP for her parents that week!!!!


----------



## HorseMom

Cherokee is 9, so it's her first year with an animal project. We took it slow and started with a dog. She only has 1 show, next Thursday. Fair is my favorite "season" I love the food and the rides and the carefree memories. We also like to watch the truck and tractor pulls. She just likes the semi's. I liked entering pictures and sewing in the old county I lived in, you could enter sample blocks and unfinished tops! Here everything needs finished. Maybe one year. 

And I need to clean before I sew! &#128550;
Heidi


----------



## COSunflower

cc - Just got home from a trip to the PO and your quilt squares arrived!!!! How beautiful!!! You outdid yourself with those middle blocks....  And you figured out my favorite thing!!!  Now I am REALLY excited to get mine going! My granddaughter is here today to help me in the sewing room so that I can get started tomorrow.  How is everyone doing??? I'm so excited to see everyone else's!!!!


----------



## HorseMom

Fabric is in the wash, which sounds done! I caved and went with the fabric I got from JoAnns even though I wasn't thrilled with it. After getting hit with 3 bills I forgot were due in Sept I decided I just won't have money to get what I'm looking for. If we weren't getting an awesome thunder storm I'd go check the stash in the shed, but nothing inside is catching my eye. Still can't find my table to sew either,lol! Been fighting to get my daughter caught up in school. For a week and a half she was in the wrong grade! We thought she got held back but the computer system had a glitch and placed her in the wrong grade. Now we get to play catch up. Carrying on......
Heidi


----------



## rjayne

Although my blocks are done sadly I haven't made it to the post office yet. I just never seem to be heading in that direction. Will try to get that done this week.


----------



## COSunflower

Hang in there Horsemom!!! I'm sure that your blocks will be beautiful no matter WHAT fabric you use!!!!  The school put your daughter in the WRONG grade??? OMGosh!!! At least they found the mistake really early!!!

rjayne - Put your blocks in the car and a note on the visor....  My memory is terrible too if I am sidetracked by something else!!! 

HAPPY SUNDAY EVERYONE!!!!


----------



## COSunflower

Here's some of the work my granddaughter and I have done in our sunflower sewing room. We will be decorating with sunflowers as we go along.  Have one more wall to paint and repair but at least I can sew on my blocks now!


----------



## Gretchen Ann

The yellow makes it nice and bright. Sure will be cheerful in the winter.


----------



## frogmammy

I like those colors, too!

Mon


----------



## COSunflower

Sewing is my "happy place" and it feels SO good to be in a cheerful room on a cloudy winter day.  When the sun shines the whole room lights up - makes me want to be in there 24/7!!!!


----------



## Island of Blueb

Well, I just spotted this, too late. But looking forward to being on board for the next swap if it is happening. I really enjoyed the ones we did over the last few years.


----------



## maxine

All my blocks are finished except the Hostess Block,, having trouble deciding on one,, I'll be gone all week to Portland so hope time away will help me decide when I get back,,


----------



## rjayne

I tried to mail my blocks today but the post office was closed. 
The window is only open from 8:30 - 4:00. 
Hard to be there between those hours when you have to be at work. 
They are in my car so now I just need to some how make it to the post office when they are open.


----------



## COSunflower

Raymie - I feel your pain!!! Our little PO is the same way - open 8:30 am to 4:30 pm and also closed from 12:30- 1:30 for the employee's lunch. Before I retired I had to mail my squishies from a PO 5 miles from here on my way home from work.


----------



## rjayne

I was able to sneak off to the post office and mail my package. What a relief. 
It is on the way&#127995;&#127995;


----------



## COSunflower

I'll keep my eyes peeled for it!!!  Glad you could sneak off for a few minutes!!!


----------



## frogmammy

My blocks are on the way too! PO said they'd arrive Monday.

Mon


----------



## HorseMom

I'm baaaack! Shattered the screen on my phone 2 weeks ago :-( I got a straight talk phone and got rid of Verizon. I need to get sewing
Heidi


----------



## COSunflower

OK Frogmammy! I'll be watching for yours too!!! Glad you're back Horsemom!!!


----------



## rjayne

I just checked the tracking and mine will be delivered tomorrow. 
Here is the tracking number if you want to track yourself. 

9500115418536265034602


----------



## COSunflower

I will go to our PO and check for them tomorrow Raymie!!! Thank you!!!


----------



## Gretchen Ann

I made the right decision when I decided not to participate. I am really looking forward to seeing all the blocks you've made. 

Happy sewing!


----------



## frogmammy

I'm afraid mine aren't much to write home about, although I did enjoy the color combinations! Thinking I'll make more of "my" blocks to go around the edges and make a larger quilt.

Was afraid to get TOO difficult because of buying a house and moving. Turned out the house was a bum deal...better to find out BEFORE closing the deal!

Mon


----------



## maxine

Made it home from Portland OR,, am ready to get sewing again,, want to finish so I can mail on Monday.. fingers crossed.. our cooler Fall weather is kicking in so now need to do clean up on garden and yard,, but FIRST my sewing !!!! Everyone Enjoy this Day !


----------



## COSunflower

Raymie's block arrived today!!!! All I will say is that the fabric is BEAUTIFUL!!! Looking forward to seeing FrogMammies on Monday!!!


----------



## maxine

My blocks are finished... will mail them tomorrow.. this block swap was so much fun.. really looking forward to seeing all the blocks,,, COSunflower I hope you like your Special Hostess Block,, I really like the way it turned out and might make one like it for me to include with all the blocks,, 

I have a quilt I made/finished from one of our other Fall themed blocks swaps.. I will see if my Husband can take a picture of it so I share it with you ladies.. I am always amazed at how beautiful all the blocks look together in Fall colors.. I know these blocks will be just as awesome..


----------



## rjayne

Maxine I look forward to you posting that picture. It's always fun to see the blocks all together. 

After I made the hostess I made more of that one for myself to add to the swap blocks. I also want to make a quilt that's a little bigger.


----------



## COSunflower

The Hostess blocks have been just BEAUTIFUL!!! I've never been a swap hostess before and I am amazed at how above and beyond you have all gone to create such pretty ones!!! I can hardly wait to show them all to everyone!!!


----------



## maxine

Yes being the Hostess is lots of fun plus getting all the extra Hostess blocks is wonderful.. the ladies really do create some gorgeous & imaginative Blocks just for you,, I know mine made me want to cry because of their thoughtfulness..

I tried to attach a picture of the Fall Quilt I made from a swap we did several years ago,, I love it and know I'll love all these blocks too !


----------



## Jlynnp

This sounds like so much fun, I have to join the next one.


----------



## COSunflower

Frogmammy!!! Your blocks came today and the fabrics are gorgeous!!! I have most of my pieces cut out and am starting to sew in the a.m. I can't decide on a couple of the colors and can't find what I WANTED to use as alot of my fabric is still packed up from redoing the sewing room. I may have to go to the fabric store Wed. when I get paid and pick up something NEW.... Mine will be done within the next day or two though!!!


----------



## COSunflower

Angie and Horsemom - How are YOU coming along on your blocks???  October 1st is coming SOON!!!


----------



## frogmammy

I understand how difficult it is when you move things around the sewing room. Guess you'll just have to put on your big girl panties and force yourself to go into that nasty fabric store! :hysterical:

mon


----------



## COSunflower

Yep! You're right Frogmammy!!! I'll just have to suck it up and go there TODAY!!! :walk:


----------



## Karen

I can't wait to see them all. Don't forget to post photos.

I love the sunflower room. I'm envious of such a beautiful place to create in. What an inspiration!


----------



## Karen

Angie, I forgot to tell you how much I loved that doll dress. Holy ruffles batman! That's gorgeous!


----------



## maxine

Mailed my blocks today.. estimated arrival is Thursday.. tracking # 9500 1152 6707 6271 01680 13

Angie I did use the 1st class mail and it really was LESS expensive.. wow !! 

CoSunflower I send you condolences for having to go to the Fabric Store,, so sad for you,, If I lived closer to you, I'd go with you holding your hand.. hahahahaahahahaha !! If you see something I need please get it for me..


----------



## HorseMom

I'm still trying to find the pattern I wanted to try. Don't know where I put it &#128532; I might have to settle for a 4 or 9 patch. I'm actually supposed to be off Thursday. Hoping to finish then


----------



## COSunflower

Oh Maxine!!! I would have LOVED to have you there supporting me!  I didn't find what I had in my MIND'S EYE but did find something to work. We don't have much to choose from in my small town. Our local quilt shop just went out of business.  Got it washed up and cut out so will play around in the morning to see if it all goes together OK. I am anxiously awaiting to see YOURS on Thursday!!! :banana:


----------



## maxine

CoSunflower I would have helped the best I could... I understand about small fabric selection.. we used to have two quilt shops here but my favourite one moved to Roseburg ... the one still here is very nice but limited on choices.. has mostly pastel colours and I'm definitely a wild & bright colours girl !!!! 

I am hoping we will be traveling to your neck of the woods in the near future so would love to meet you.. of course with Winter fast approaching it might not be until next Spring..traveling through the Cascades in Winter would be tricky in our little motor home..  

HorseMom I know how you feel not being able to find something you just had in your hands and is not anywhere to be found.. I really need several ladies to come help organize my sewing room/trailer... every time I get started straightening up, I get interrupted so now it just looks like a bomb went off in there.. sigh... someday it will happen.. 


I am so excited to see our swap blocks.. I just know they are going to be so pretty.. everyone keep well and enjoy our beautiful Fall season..


----------



## COSunflower

Maxine!!! I would LOVE to meet you!!! Where exactly are you in Oregon? Hopefully you come in the spring as my whole HOUSE looks like a bomb went off since me and my granddaughter have been purging and dejunking and painting etc.!! By then my sunflower sewing room will be all done (I still have one wall to repair and paint etc. plus decorating), the livingroom and my bedroom will be empty of boxes, excess furniture and containers etc.  Because of my spinal and leg disabilities I work SLOW.... Kim


----------



## maxine

Kim definitely not traveling there until next Spring,, I just found out today I'm to have both knees replaced soon,, blah,, but hopefully the outcome will be fantastic.. I live in Myrtle Creek which is about 20 miles south of Roseburg.. I totally understand about boxes and disarray,, but atleast you will have a wonderful organized beautiful sewing room very soon,, how awesome is that ??!!


----------



## COSunflower

Maxine! Your block arrived yesterday!!! The fabric is beautiful - I was wishing to find some of that burgandy red color too but didn't see any.  I love the fabric on the Hostess square too!!! My favorite thing (sunflowers) and the fabric with those little houses and pumpkins are adorable!!! I need knee replacements too but want to lose some weight first and get my house back in order.  Many of my friends have had the surgery and its not an easy one!!!


----------



## rjayne

COSunflower said:


> Angie and Horsemom - How are YOU coming along on your blocks???  October 1st is coming SOON!!!



I was wondering the same thing 
How are things coming? 
I'm sure for COSunflower it's like waiting for Christmas morning. Standing by her mailbox hoping for a package. The beautiful blocks always make the wait worth while. Enjoy that feeling.


----------



## HorseMom

My blocks are not done. I'm so sorry &#128529; I spent the evening after work at Sam's Club getting a nail pulled from my tire. The pattern never showed up, so simple it will be.
Heidi


----------



## rjayne

Well a flat tire is no fun. I'm glad you were able to get it fixed. 
You can always move forward from here. 
Find a different pattern and carry on. Sometimes things don't work the way we want or expect them to but they always work out. No harm done. 
The internet has lots of free patterns. Good luck


----------



## maxine

Well darn it HorseMom.. flat tires suck.. glad you were able to get it fixed okay.. like rjayne said.. take a deep breath, find a different pattern & move forward.. a simple 9 Patch looks wonderful in a quilt.. you always do NICE work.. I believe in your ability to get it done. Enjoy this day!! And give Cherokee a Hug from me.. Geez.. she is growing up so fast.. I remember when you first joined how young she was.. whew... makes me feel really old !!


----------



## AngieM2

I will mail tomorrow. A check I was expecting Saturday will be here tomorrow so I can pay postage.


----------



## HorseMom

I got forced to work over tonight, so a 12hr shift, and I had already signed up to come in early tomorrow. Guess I won't be getting them done the next 2 days. I'm so sorry
Heidi


----------



## AngieM2

Heidi, life happens to all of us. I'm hoping to start my 2nd part time job tomortiw, and got a commission to make an Arwyn dress starting upcoming weekend. And doing some doll sewing to sell on Facebook or Etsy.


----------



## COSunflower

My blocks are done now too girls!!!! I just have to make some cute tags for them tomorrow. Angie, I'll be watching for your blocks!!! Horsemom - DON'T worry!!!! Work and tires come first - we all know how important those things are!!! Just do a simple pattern - even strips put together colorfully are pretty!!! We are all friends here - not professional quilt makers - we quilt from the heart.  Anything put together with love and friendship is a beautiful thing indeed.  We will love whatever you can get done!!!!


----------



## AngieM2

I did get the squishy mailed today. First class parcel post. $2.20 and will be there Friday.
I even have tracking numbers. MUCH better than the $6.45 for Priority that gets it there Thursday or Friday. 

Kim, I put 5 stamps in for the self addressed envelope. That should cover the $2.20 to return it with a few cents postage left over.

I wish I had known of this 1st class parcel post in past years of quilt block swaps.


----------



## rjayne

Thought I would share my "row by row" quilt.


----------



## AngieM2

That is terrific rjayne


----------



## COSunflower

That is BEAUTIFUL Raymie!!! I don't think I could ever do anything so involved - I don't have alot of patience!!!


----------



## rjayne

You could do it!!!!
It isn't that bad. Concentrate on one row at a time and before long you are done. 
The theme this year was "home sweet home". It was fun collecting the rows patterns from the different shops and then deciding on the material to use.


----------



## HorseMom

Hoping I can sew some tomorrow. I'm forced to work (Wed is my Sat) and half a shift Thur. I will have Sat off we start our bug remodel at work and nothing is running that day. So sorry I'm lagging behind. I wish I hadn't signed up now. I'm holding everything up.
Heidi


----------



## rjayne

HorseMom said:


> Hoping I can sew some tomorrow. I'm forced to work (Wed is my Sat) and half a shift Thur. I will have Sat off we start our bug remodel at work and nothing is running that day. So sorry I'm lagging behind. I wish I hadn't signed up now. I'm holding everything up.
> Heidi



No hold up for me. I will be happy to get them whenever they come. 
I don't think anyone here will mind if it take a few more days.


----------



## COSunflower

Heidi  Don't worry!!! I think Angie's will be here Friday so if you can sew this week and get them off by next week sometime - it will be just fine!!! Just do a simple pattern and create an assembly line to put them together. That's what I do!  I do all of the first rows of my blocks, then all of the 2nd rows etc. and then sew the rows together assembly line style also. Goes really quick!!!


----------



## maxine

*rjayne* that is a wonderful quilt.. I have some Row By Row kits & patterns from last year that I haven't even started yet.. I am impressed you already have yours made into a FINISHED quilt !! I need to see if any of my local quilt shops might still have some patterns or the kits available,, I like that theme,, home sweet home.. Cool !

*Angie* I really want to see the Arwyn dress.. you are so clever !!

*Horsemom* totally understand how work can interfere .. don't stress yourself.. do the blocks as you can..
*COSunflower.. *Hurray !!! finished is such a good feeling.. 

I can hardly wait to see all the blocks. Fall colors are so beautiful !!


----------



## AngieM2

Here is a photo of the actual dress I'm going to be copying.









And then a couple of photos of dress, and her wearing it.









I'll be watching LOTR some time this weekend and finding the pattern I know I have in my sewing messy room. Then to find the fabrics. Once I get all that done, it won't be so bad. Need to find some decent trip for that neckline, and see what I can come up with for the crossings on the upper sleeve. I have until 27th to have it in another state.

It was only asked for me to do it in the last week. And the lady is a friend of a special friend of mine that I did her LOTR wedding dress.









Sept 17 2005.


----------



## AngieM2

And Heidi, not bothering me on you having life happening. It happens and we care about you, so don't stress. I know how work can change your plans.


----------



## maxine

OH Angie,, you did a fantastic job on the wedding dress... not an easy feat I know.. and the Arwyn dress is so beautiful.. I bet it's not easy to find trim to match,, I once was asked to make 2 bridesmaid dresses and the ladies were in a different state!!,, I was given the measurements but as you know,,without being able to make an actual fitting it can be tricky, !! the dresses fit them perfectly.. !whew.. and now you've got me wanting to watch LOTR again.. will put it on while in my sewing room,, I"m still trying to get those pillow cases finished & mailed today..


----------



## COSunflower

Angie!!!! Your squishy arrived today!!!! I LOVE that fabric with the nuts on it!!! And the hostess block is BEAUTIFUL.  Thank you so much!!! Your LOTR dresses are beautiful - you really have a talent there!!!


----------



## HorseMom

I've ironed my 2 colors. Decided on a new pattern that need a neutral &#128533; so I need more free detergent. I'm off to Cherokee's soccer game,store, then some pony time. Had to call off today cause work unapproved an unpaid vacation day. Gonna talk to my boss tomorrow
Heidi


----------



## rjayne

Just finished a chenilled flannel receiving blanket for a baby shower gift. Now I just have to label and finish the binding on the quilt I made for the other part of the gift.


----------



## HorseMom

I got me "weekend" off!!! What in the world is one supposed to do with 2 whole days off work?!?!?! Finish quilt blocks, for one


----------



## COSunflower

Did you get last weekend off or are you having this up coming weekend off??? I'll be excited to see your blocks Heidi!!!!!


----------



## HorseMom

My weekend is Wed/Thur so I'm off the next 2 days!!!!!


----------



## COSunflower

Heidi - YAY!!!!!! Two days to sew!!!! I'm so excited for you!!! Have fun and enjoy your machine time!!!


----------



## COSunflower

Heidi  Did you get a chance to sew your quilt blocks??? :happy:


----------



## HorseMom

My 2 days of sewing did not go as planned! My daughter ended up with lice from a field trip she went on, she's home/computer schooled!!! Friday I ended up taking her to a salon that specializes in lice removal. The guy was very helpful and informative. Luckily I hadn't gotten any. We have 2 more follow up visits to make sure we got them all and to check me again. I'm only working half or 2/3 of the day today, so I should have time to finish cutting, well I should probably make a test block first! Im so sorry. My depression is kicking in big time. I just can't seem to do anything right. 
Heidi


----------



## COSunflower

Heidi  You poor thing!!! I remember when one of my SILs had both of her TWIN girls sent home with lice!!! They had really long hair and they just couldn't get them under control and had to have their hair cut. They were about 9 at the time. Our school was having such a bad time with a lice infestation that we had to get rid of all rugs, couches, stuffed toys etc. in the classrooms and the kids had to put their coats into plastic bags to hang from the coat hooks so that they wouldn't touch each others. It was a BAD year for some reason!!! The nurse had to check EVERY kid in EVERY classroom each day!!! Luckily myself or my boys never did catch any but I had them take a bath and washed their hair as soon as we got home from school every day.

SOOOOO....I KNOW what you are dealing with and it is OK with me and I'm sure everyone else if you want to bow out of the swap. You don't need one more thing on your shoulders to worry about. Sometimes life happens and we just have to not worry and keep on truckin the best we can!!! Just let me know ASAP.  You can always join one later on down the line when life calms down for you.  Kim


----------



## frogmammy

Yep, no need to add more stress!

Mon


----------



## HorseMom

I sent Kim a PM hoping to come to a solution


----------



## rjayne

frogmammy said:


> Yep, no need to add more stress!
> 
> Mon



I agree with frogmammy and Cosunflower. I don't think anyone will be upset about you backing out. 
It seems you have too much going on and there is no need to add quilting stress.


----------



## AngieM2

Heidi sorry to hear that you've encountered lice. That is horrible.

The one time my girls had it was the first day of a vacation at DisneyWorld. We spent a lot of time cleaning that up. But at least no one was at home, so they died out before we came home just over a week later. 

Good luck and don't stress cause of us.


----------



## COSunflower

Hello Swappers!!! 
I think Heidi and I have come up with a plan....If she isn't done with her blocks by Sunday, I will mail everyone's squishy back to them. I will also mail blocks intended for Heidi to her also (my idea) with a list of names and addresses of people she owes blocks to. As she gets them done, even if one by one (the holidays are coming up and she has a family) she will mail them directly to that person that she owes one to. Does that sound OK? Let me know your thoughts please.  Kim


----------



## AngieM2

That sounds like a good plan. Thanks for coming up with it.


----------



## COSunflower

OK Everyone!!! 
If Horsemom's blocks aren't in the mail Monday, I will go ahead and mail everyone's squishy to them MONDAY and she will follow up with the block she owes you as soon as they are done.  Heidi is sewing today so maybe she WILL get them done by Sunday!!! Everyone please send her good vibes, prayers and wishes for ALOT of energy and some quiet time to sew between now and Sunday!!! Kim


----------



## maxine

Heidi I'm sorry you are having head lice problems.. I remember my kids getting them.. it was terrible.. hope it gets resolved fast.. I don't mind at all you receiving the blocks.. please don't stress sewing .. you have been my HT friend for several years and I value your sweet self..  take care my friend sew happy


----------



## HorseMom

Enjoying some me time. I got my daughter all caught up on schoolwork for the 9 weeks. It was a fight, but we managed! She left to go to her "dad's" tonight so it is just me, the dog and the cat! It's been a stressful few weeks. I'm enjoying this!


----------



## HorseMom

There is a chance I can mail after work tomorrow. I did mess one up. I can't decide if I should cut more fabric and finish them, consider that one mine and mail them when done., Or consider that one the hostess block. Mail what I get done, then mail an extra special hostess block in a few days


----------



## HorseMom

Glad this isn't a big swap! I hate marking diagonals. Just got them all marked, not it's just sew, sew, sew! Feel a bit of a cold coming on. I'll have to stop at the drugstore after I pick up Cherokee and get some Airborne. Also, need to get the honey, ginger and lemon tea mixture made.


----------



## COSunflower

Happy Sunday Heidi!!!
I just got home from taking care of my oldest boy's 4 kids for the weekend. Ages 2, 4, 6 and 14 plus had the 7 year old of my youngest boy with us also. My son and wife went to an Alice Cooper concert in Portland with friends for the weekend. I give my grandkids a yearly Halloween party so we had it yesterday evening. I was fun!!! I think that they all had a good time. I made sure that I made them a good dinner with lots of veggies etc. before the party and CANDY.  They are all big veggie eaters so worked out well and no one had a sugar high or melt down.  Let me know if you get the blocks mailed out tomorrow as soon as you can so that I can mail out the squishies tomorrow if you DON'T.... Glad you go to sew Heidi!!! I made a mistake on one of my blocks once in a swap - it was my last one and I was TIRED as it was late in the evening. I just kept it for myself.


----------



## HorseMom

I was extra at work today since they are remodeling the Dept I work in. I was able to volunteer to go home. I'm nursing some of my lemon/ginger/honey tea, gonna catch a nap then sew while Cherokee is on the computer for school. I feel I should make it to the P.O before close today. 
Halloween has always been my favorite holiday! Your party sounds like it was fun. My daughter loves her veggies too. Speaking of, I have brussel sprouts I need to roast before the spoil!
Heidi &#128564;&#128567;


----------



## HorseMom

They will make the mail but it will be after close. We have an automated shipping thingy. I can get forever stamps our if the machine to attach to the return envelope. Heidi


----------



## COSunflower

YAY!!!!!! Horsemom's blocks are on their way!!!! As SOON as they arrive I will let everyone know and get the squishy's OUT!!!!!! Photos too!!!! The REAL fun is about to begin!!!!!!


----------



## maxine

Heidi GOOD JOB finishing the blocks.. !! So excited to be seeing our blocks.


----------



## AngieM2

This is great news. Heidi , sure proud of you and if your blocks are like the one I saw on FB, they are great.


----------



## HorseMom

I really enjoyed sewing these blocks. They are not my best work, and I forgot to square them up. I turned my mistake into the hostess block, and I think I like it better! I really do love the colors/fabrics together.
Heidi


----------



## COSunflower

I'm so excited to see them Heidi!!! I'll let everyone know when they arrive and will then get those squishies flying back home!!!


----------



## HorseMom

I hope they make it by Friday.it was actually after midnight, so Tuesday when they went out. I'm hoping I did it right. Total was $3.21. I put 8 forever stamps on the return envelope. 7 should have covered it, but just in case. Maybe I should've just tucked in the sheet of stamps. Lol. I am really sorry they are so late. And yes Angie, you got the sneak preview. I'm so excited for these blocks. I wonder if they will pair with the rustic swap, from 3,4,5 years ago.
Heidi


----------



## rjayne

HorseMom said:


> I really enjoyed sewing these blocks. They are not my best work, and I forgot to square them up. I turned my mistake into the hostess block, and I think I like it better! I really do love the colors/fabrics together.
> Heidi



Well now I'm intrigued. I can't wait to see what you came up with. I love these fabric colors too.


----------



## COSunflower

Just checked the P.O. here in Terrebonne....NO blocks today.  Maybe they will come tomorrow! Everyone keep your fingers and toes crossed!!!


----------



## HorseMom

Oh no &#128542; big disappointment. Hopefully tomorrow


----------



## HorseMom

Did they show up?


----------



## rjayne

Did you get a tracking number?


----------



## HorseMom

Yes, but I wasn't home when I asked. Now I'm in bed and don't want to move. My night consisted of lots of makeup, searching for a witch hat that was never found, trying to keep my head &#128523;, and begging for candy, lol


----------



## rjayne

Cute costume. Hope you guys had fun


----------



## COSunflower

Cute costume Heidi!!! Did you have trick or treating last night??? NO, the blocks didn't come yesterday.  I'm hoping for tomorrow!!! It's a long way from Ohio to Oregon so may be this week sometime. I will let everyone know AS SOON as they get here!  Happy Sunday everyone!!!


----------



## HorseMom

Yes we did trick or treating last night. It was a beautiful, warm evening, 67Â°!!! It was fun. I will check the tracking number as soon as I get home from work &#128546;


----------



## HorseMom

The tracking has not been updated since it was accepted at my local PO &#128548;


----------



## COSunflower

Heidi, I would check with your local postmaster and ask him about it. If it hasn't been updated - it must have not gone out for some reason. Check with him to make sure that it had enough postage. It might just be sitting there at the post office or being sent back to you!!!


----------



## HorseMom

I will check. It did say it was supposed to be delivered Sat. If none of the carriers have scanned it between here and there it won't show updated info. That's happened to me before on stuff I've ordered. The item shows up before the the tracking shows it left the state I ordered it from


----------



## COSunflower

I've only had that happen one time and the package had been sent back saying that the address was wrong even though it wasn't.  They had to resend it. I will go over to the PO today and check to see if it may have come this am. Keep your fingers and toes crossed!!!


----------



## maxine

I bet it will arrive today.. waiting patiently


----------



## HorseMom

Now the tracking says in transit to destination. It still says expected delivery is Sat Oct 29!!!


----------



## maxine

Too funny !! our postal system is wonderful,, can't think of any othere service we can use for just a few stamps,, but once in a while they go awry.. )


----------



## HorseMom

I swear I'm checking the tracking every 20 mins. Still no updates


----------



## COSunflower

Didn't appear today!  I bet it got held up somewhere. Maybe in one of the states with severe flooding??? Keep watching it Heidi!


----------



## HorseMom

:'( I will keep checking


----------



## maxine

they will arrive soon,, I have faith..


----------



## HorseMom

Our case number with the PO is CA130543189. I should be getting a call in 2-3 days. I really am so sorry. I wish I had not joined this swap. I screwed it all up. I swear I screw up everything.
Heidi


----------



## COSunflower

Did they say if it was LOST in transit or STILL in transit??? YOU didn't screw it up - the PO screwed it up!!! Don't beat yourself up over it!!! My granddaughter was having packages for school clothes come to the Redmond PO and all 3 of her first orders said that they were delivered but were NOT in their PO box so her dad talked to them at the PO about it each time and they just told him - "Sorry, it's LOST..." We decided then to have her packages come to my TERREBONNE P.O. - they are very concientious there but of course we are super small too.


----------



## COSunflower

Now I want to ask the other swap members...Do you want me to go ahead and mail out what we have or do you want to wait till the end of the week to see if Heidi's show up? Let me know ASAP.


----------



## HorseMom

The lady I talked to didn't really say. She said she would investigate it and I would receive a phone call in 2-3 days. The website says it's still in transit


----------



## HorseMom

Since my blocks went astray, here they are. Top block was swap block, bottom was hostess. I do have more fabric and can remake them depending on what the PO says


----------



## COSunflower

Beautiful Heidi!!!!! I sure hope that they get here!!! Usually on the confirmation site, under where it says "in transit", will be a list of places that your package has been and where it is going to. Can you see what town or state it is in now???


----------



## HorseMom

Nope there are no listed stops. It just says it was check in and in transit


----------



## maxine

Heidi I really like your blocks.. the colors are great together,, I don't think you need to resew them.. I'm sure they will arrive this week to CoSunflower,, Don't worry about things.. we have all had some of these days were things went wrong no matter what we tried to do,, I am impressed that you persevered, got the blocks sewn, mailed and are trying to track them along with working, Halloween and schooling Cherokee.. whew !!! 

I don't mind waiting a little longer,, I am not going to be able to sew them together right away,,


----------



## HorseMom

Well my PO wasn't helpful. They insisted they didn't have it before they even went to look for it. They said if it said "in transit" it left their facility, but it only has the acceptance scan at 10/26 at 11:50am. In Wooster, Oh. Then it says in transit 10/28 at 1150am but no location


----------



## maxine

Just means its on the way.. it'll get here soon..


----------



## Belfrybat

Earlier this year I mailed a first class package to Seattle WA. It got scanned in Dallas and then Chicago and was gone for a couple of weeks and couldn't be tracked any longer as it was "lost" in the facility. I kept checking each day and a week or so later it showed up in Newtown, NJ. And a week later it ended up at its destination in Seattle. This was a label I printed from the USPS website, so everything on it was correct. There was nothing on the package to show what happened. It just took the scenic route. Maddening because I had already replaced the order, but those things happen. 
Hang in there -- as long as it's being scanned it is probably travelling.


----------



## rjayne

Nice blocks. They will show up eventually. I don't mind waiting.


----------



## COSunflower

OK Everyone! We will wait!!!  I will say though that if it doesn't arrive by Saturday I will put everyone's squishy in the mail and when Horsemom's gets here I will mail out THOSE blocks to everyone in a business envelope. It won't cost me much and I am willing.  Does that sound OK??? I will take photos this weekend of all of our beautiful blocks.  Everyone's colors will go beautifully together.


----------



## COSunflower

I forgot to say that I will put them all in the mail on Monday morning.


----------



## maxine

Excellent !!


----------



## HorseMom

The blocks finally have been scanned! They are in CA!


----------



## HorseMom

They only went a week without being scanned


----------



## maxine

California !! How funny.. packages usually head to Portland Oregon not California.. I'm guessing they will arrive at CoSunflowers by Tues. CoSunflower Why don't you wait until Tuesday to see.?. if not then mail squishies on Wed. I don't mind waiting a couple more days.. they are so close I hate for you to have to do double mailing.. we are all big girls. .


----------



## HorseMom

I don't care where they are, I'm so glad they resurfaced!!! Someone finally scanned out little lost package!! I'm so ooo happy


----------



## COSunflower

I am am POSITIVE that they will get here next week!!!! YAY!!!! I will wait for them before mailing the squishies!!! I'm SOOOOO glad that they were found - they may have got laid up because of all the weird weather stuff going on.  Or on the wrong truck...who knows?


----------



## HorseMom

They left Portland last night at 912pm. They are in route to the PO box. Maybe today!!!!


----------



## COSunflower

Didn't come today but maybe tomorrow!!! I had another package leave Portland Sat. a.m. that was SUPPOSED to be delivered TODAY but didn't come!!! IT says still "in transit"....  Quess the postal service is just running SLOW this year!!!


----------



## HorseMom

DELIVERED!!!! Yay!!!


----------



## maxine

Hurray !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! for once I was correct... good job HorseMom..


----------



## COSunflower

Went to the P.O. after lunch and guess what was here???  Horsemom's quilt blocks!!!! I took pics and then got everyone's squishy ready and rushed them BACK to the P.O.  They are on their way home to everyone!!!!!! Let me know when you get yours and if you are missing one from CC - it has a wheel barrow in the middle square - really cute! I ended up with one extra so if I forgot to put yours in, let me know ASAP and I will get it mailed off to you!!!!  Thank you so much for letting me be your hostess. I had so much fun seeing the blocks as they came in. Everyone really outdid themselves and everyone's colors will work beautiful together.  NOW...I'm going to TRY to post the pictures!!!!


----------



## HorseMom

Thank you Kim for being a patient hostess!!! Thank you for such a quick turn around, too


----------



## COSunflower

OK Everyone!!! Here is the long awaiting pictures of the 2016 Fall Quilt Block Swap!!! I didn't get them posted last night as I was caught up in the election madness on tv. LOL!!!


----------



## COSunflower

Looks like there is one photo missing of Hostess blocks!!! I will have my granddaughter send it to my email so that I can upload it here in a bit. She is at school and I have another younger granddaughter with me today so might not get back on till this evening. Aren't these blocks BEAUTIFUL???


----------



## maxine

WOW those are all gorgeous !!! I knew they would be,,CoSunflower thank you so very much for being a great Hostess,, You made it fun and enjoyable,, Hope we get to work together again very soon in the next swaps coming up for 2017.. Hurray !!


----------



## COSunflower

That you Maxine!!! This was my first time being a Hostess and it was so much fun! I was so excited to see all the beautiful blocks come in and could hardly wait for everyone ELSE to see them too!!!


----------



## Gretchen Ann

The blocks are beautiful! You guys are going to have some lovely quilts.


----------



## AngieM2

Maybe my squishy will be at the PO when I go in just a little bit. It's good to be getting back to HT normal. 

Sorry I've been off but got really busy and then on top of that spent 3 days with Dad in hospital last week and that really screwed up any time I had and my mental thinking. 
He's doing okay for 85.


----------



## rjayne

Not in the mail today 
No mail tomorrow. Will likely be here early next week.


----------



## COSunflower

I'm sure that they will come next week!!! I mailed them off the afternoon of the 8th at my little P.O. so they may have not gotten on their way till the next a.m. early. Our mail goes to Portland for processing and then on. Since there is no mail today because of Veterans Day they've only really had 1 business day of traveling so my guess is that HOPEFULLY they should all arrive to you by the end of next week.  Depending on how far away you are from me. Maxine might get her's tomorrow or Monday.


----------



## COSunflower

Trying to put on the other Hostess blocks...bear with me!!!


----------



## COSunflower

Here are the other missing Hostess blocks....BEAUTIFUL!!! Thank you Everyone!!!!


----------



## HorseMom

I recognize that pattern in the top right! Here are some I made!


----------



## AngieM2

Yep it's one of the stars I had everyone doing for awhile a few years back. Heck, we may even get into that again this coming year. I've not done any in awhile.


----------



## rjayne

I am happy to say that my package has arrived!
The blocks are even prettier then the picture 
Everyone did a great job


----------



## COSunflower

YAY!!!! I'm so glad that yours got there so quick Raymie!!!!They ARE really beautiful - the pictures do NOT do them justice!!!

Heidi - Those stars are absolutely gorgeous!!! I was looking at my Hostess star block and wondering if I could ever make something so complicated and beautiful???

Hoping that more of you will get YOUR squishies on Monday!!!


----------



## maxine

I'm patiently waiting.. but they'd better arrive by Tuesday or I'll throw myself to the ground in front of the mailbox and have a hissy fit... !!! Yep complete with thrashing around and chunking rocks at my mail lady.. I'm going to start piling up my rocks today.. Coooome ooon Squishy!!! Actually my mail lady is awesome plus she would run over me & my rocks & just keep going.. perhaps I'd better just wait there to hand her a pretty flower and a jar of jelly


----------



## maxine

Horsemom I remember those blocks.. gorgeous !! CoSunflower you could do it.. they are foundation pieced .. pretty fun to do actually.. hmm maybe an idea for next year's block swaps..


----------



## AngieM2

I remember doing a hiw to for those stars and sending the papers with the piecing to various friends. I know the thread is in sewing but the photos are gone. It could be done after first of year, but maybe as sew along not a swap. At least at first.


----------



## maxine

My squishie arrived today !!!!! Rjayne is correct.. the blocks are even more beautiful than in the pictures.. I love that several of you used fabrics with metallic threads in them.. 

Thank you so very much ladies.. I do hope we can work together again.. and once again. CoSunflower you were a fun wonderful hostess..!!


----------



## HorseMom

I got my blocks today! I love them so much! Cherokee thought they were pretty neat also. Once again. Thank you ladies!!!!


----------



## COSunflower

Now we just need for Angie, Frogmammy and cc to get THEIR squishies!!!!! Maybe tomorrow!!!!


----------



## maxine

Did Angie, Frogmammy and cc receive there squishies?


----------



## COSunflower

Frogmammy got hers - Angie? CC???


----------



## AngieM2

hi all. I do have the blocks. Got them mid last week and honestly just opened them and they are all so pretty. These I may actually put together. Or I may look into making two into a purse or such. Now, I must say last Thursday I went to check out the blue colored Samsung 7 Edge at Best Buy. Since the Note 7 was a mess I have been thinking 7 or 7 Edge. I ended up getting a 7 Edge and $450 over 2 Best Buy gift cards. It only took a long time to do the paperwork and change over. Like all afternoon. But, worth it. 
Then the next day Itook my yellow kia soul to get brakes done. Seems yellow kias are not made any longer, and the sales guy really wanted mine for someone who keeps calling to have one. So, I said do the numbers for me. Bottom line, that took all afternoon and I drove out with a new car with much better financing. And brand new. Also, getting ready for a Thanksgiving trip soon, but will have laptop with me. So, I sincerely apologize for taking my time telling you how very nice all the blocks are.


----------



## AngieM2

HorseMom said:


> I recognize that pattern in the top right! Here are some I made!



I still have the disc I used to print off this pattern. After the new year starts I'll have to do a how to post with photos, then see how many would like the pattern. I did that last time, very informally, and Heidi just took to it. So did others.


----------



## COSunflower

That would be fun Angie! I am looking forward to learning how!!! Sounds like you have been MEGA busy! Slow down and ENJOY Thanksgiving!!!!


----------



## maxine

Me too Angie.. want to give it another try.. and what CoSunflower said,, just enjoy your Holiday !!! will be waiting for you when you get back with happy sewing fingers at the ready !!


----------

